# Translations?



## Majorix (Sep 20, 2012)

I am not sure if I have checked thoroughly while installing FreeBSD the last time, but I believe there is a general lack of translation of FreeBSD for my mother tongue, Turkish.

Where can I check if it IS translated, or being translated, or not being translated at all?

I would say my general English and Turkish skills are above average, and would love to help to see a Turkish version of my favorite operating system.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2012)

New translators are always welcome!  Look here first: http://www.freebsd.org/docproj/translations.html.  The Turkish team is at the end of the list.  The freebsd-doc is another resource if the local translation team is not very active.


----------



## Majorix (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks. enderunix... I have heard the name before. Will contact them


----------

